# Planned propaganda broadcastings from Burj Dubai?



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

The top of Burj Dubai would be an excellent site for FM- and TV-broadcasting and because of its great height, the transmissions could also reach other countries as Iran and Saudi Arabia very well.
So it may be used for broadcastings programs, which the governments of these countries would not like.
What is known about concerns of Iran, Saudia Arabia and other Arabian countries of misuse of Burj Dubai as propaganda transmission facility?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

well the UAE wouldn't allow any anti-saudi or anti-iranian propaganda to be broadcasted.

as for FM, can such signals reach Iran?

as for TV, local TV stations broadcast kosher stuff - regular shows/movies etc but with the nudity (and maybe the heavier swear words) censored

dont think saudi arabia and iran have much to worry about


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

According to http://radiopolska.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4875 there were plans in 1989 to install on the radio mast Gabin ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0000672 ), the tallest structure built so far, antennas for FM transmissions 610 metre above ground (radio mast Gabin was a mast radiator for longwave broadcasting). According to http://radiopolska.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4875 the FM-transmitter in such a hight would be receivable until a distance of 400 kilometres from Gabin with a normal car radio, if the transmitter would have the power parameters as in http://radiopolska.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4875 described (the longwave transmitter reached at daytime, approximately 2000 kilometres wide. At nighttime it was in all parts of the world receivable where there was also night as in Gabin).
Unfortunately radio mast Gabin collapsed in 1991 at reconstruction work and was not rebuilt (two smaller masts at Solec Kujawski do his job now).
If at Burj Dubai in a height of 750 metres an antenna for FM transmission in combination with a high power transmitter will be installed, it will have a reach of 500 kilometres. Between Dubai and Iran, there is just the sea and radio waves propagate well over sea water!
So FM- and TV-transmitters on the top of Burj Dubi can broadcast their signals to Southern Iran!


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

i dont get it. how would the top part of burj dubai do that? i mean what is the difference whether it is on ground or top of the worlds tallest tower??????????


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i assume it depends on the height of the antenna how far the signal reaches. so burj dubai's 800m antenna could send signals to iran, broadcasting programs the iranian govt does not like to reach their people.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

actually today, i was at a breakfast presentation by the french business council and the project manager of the Burj Dubai project mentioned that the top floor of the Burj Dubai will be used for communication companies such as Etisalat.....


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ i thought the top floor will be emaar HQ office.

maybe he was talking about the top section/e.g roof and antenna.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

no actually, its gonna communication offices... 

and funny story, he was saying that the armani design team are the ones slowing down the construction because they are designing the first 50 some floors

another thing, he said that the compeletion date of Dec 31 2008 , will never happen


----------

